# Tirarse a + una persona



## Perrito

Could one say: 

Juan se tiró a Juana.  (Sería sexual, no?)? 

Gregorio


----------



## Tacherie

Puede decirse, y sí es sexual . Pero, la verdad, no escucho esa expresión hace mucho... creo que es española (creo). Tal vez alguien de por ahí te pueda decir si todavía se usa.
De todas formas, está en el DRAE: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/, es la acepción nº35

Saludos


----------



## ery1980

Totalmente sexual. Significa que se acostó con ella. 
También se puede decir, de forma muy grosera: "se cepilló a Juana".


----------



## ery1980

Leyendo la respuesta de Tacherie, te puedo decir que en España sí se usa frecuentemente.


----------



## Tanotelo

En el Perú tambien se usa desde siempre, al menos eso sé desde que tengo vida ufffffffff.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
In Colombia, it can mainly be taken as a sexual action but, very often, it might also mean,_ Juan perverted Juana_, as if he ruined her morals, ethics or good feelings.
"Tirarse algo" means to ruin/damage/brake something.`
Bye


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Acá también se entiende esa oración de manera sexual. Saludos.


----------



## Perrito

Bueno, y si quiero decir que una persona se tira a otra persona usando un pronombre, diría: Él se tiró a ella?  ¿Tendría sentido también?  ¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## flljob

Perrito said:


> Bueno, y si quiero decir que una persona se tira a otra persona usando un pronombre, diría: Él se tiró a ella? ¿Tendría sentido también? ¡¡Gracias!!


 Dirías: Él se *la* tiró. 
           O 
Él se *la* tiró *a ella*.


----------



## Perrito

Gracias...Ya entiendo...


----------



## spanglish74

Cómo se diría en inglés una expresión similar?


----------



## curlyboy20

In English you'd say, "He screwed her".


----------



## Pinairun

Or him, doesn't it?


----------



## javier8907

La primera interpretación es que hay sexo de por medio. Sin embargo creo que es posible usar esa frase con el sentido de "se le echó encima" o "se abalanzó sobre ella".

Sin embargo, "a Juana" sería objeto indirecto, y por tanto la forma con pronombres sería "Él se le tiró a ella" (pudiendo omitir el que se quiera). De todas formas, para prevenir ambigüedades, sería mucho más común decir "Juan se tiró a por Juana" o "Juan se le tiró a Juana".


----------



## malina

Hola,

aunque desde el punto de vista gramatical puedas tener razón, nunca he oído "se le tiró", sino "se la/lo tiró". Es decir, si alguien fuera a utilizar esta expresión, con una connotación sexual, yo le recomendaría la fórmula corriente, aunque pueda ser incorrecta gramaticalmente.


----------



## javier8907

No me he explicado. Es objeto indirecto ("se le tiró") si se abalanza, y objeto directo ("se la/lo tiró", hasta en el País Vasco donde tenemos cierto leísmo con las personas) si hablamos de ayuntamiento carnal.


----------



## sunRAE

spanglish74 said:


> Cómo se diría en inglés una expresión similar?


 
Se podría decir: He laid her. Creo que es más exacta esta traducción que "he screwed her." Sí, basicamente es lo mismo y se puede decir, pero para el proposito educativo lo más correcto, en mi opinion, sería: _to lay someone. _


----------



## MrMojoRising

Hola chicos, en Argentina decimos:

El se le tiró a ella..... 
"Juan se le tiró a Paola!, que bueno... ya era hora!"

Pero no tiene nada que ver con lo sexual, quiere decir que le confesó su amor ^^ o más bien que la invitó a salir ^^

Saludos.


----------



## ery1980

In English "do someone"


----------



## Zio Gilito

If you want to say that sentence without any sexual content, I would say: "_Juan se abalanzó sobre Juana_"
And literally, to screw means: "_echar un polvo_"


----------



## estheryape

What about "he gave it to her"? I've read it in _The Catcher in the Rye_ and I think it could be translated as "se la tiró". Am I right?


----------



## donbill

ery1980 said:


> In English "do someone"



I don't think you'd hear *"to do someone"* very much, if at all, in EE UU. Maybe you would in the UK. In my opinion, the expression *to lay someone* is best.


----------



## cesp19

¿Una chica puede tirarse a un chico? A mi esta expresión oigo mucho pero sueña muy dispectivo...


----------



## Aviador

Hasta hace poco tiempo, el verbo _tirar_ en su forma pronominal y transitiva, _tirarse_, nunca tuvo sentido sexual en Chile. Lo más cercano a ello "en mi época" era _tirase_ como intransitivo que significaba intentar un acercamiento sexual o romántico, sobre todo entre adolescentes: "_Anoche en la fiesta se me tiró, pero yo no lo dejé_". Sólo muy recientemente algunos han comenzado a usar _tirar_ aquí con connotación sexual debido, estimo, a la influencia del castellano de otros países a través de las llamadas redes sociales y la inmigración. Recuerdo nítidamente que un colega, hace no más de cinco años, me contaba sorprendido que un boliviano le había dicho que en su país _tirar_ tenía connotación sexual. Fue la primera noticia que tuve de ello.
Por eso es que en mi léxico y en el de muchos otros, quizá la mayoría de los chilenos que ya pasaron la adolescencia, _tirar_ no tiene connotación sexual.


----------



## blasita

cesp19 said:


> ¿Una chica puede tirarse a un chico? *E*sta expresión *la *oigo mucho pero sue*n*a muy d*e*spectiv*a*...



En España ahora sí se usa. Este hilo no es nuevo, pero solamente quería decir que 'tirarse a alguien' significa para mí dos cosas: abalanzarse, arremeter contra alguien y poseer sexualmente a alguien (y ambos significados aparecen en el DRAE). A mí me suena muy coloquial . Aunque como se ha visto, hay diferentes interpretaciones dependiendo de los países/hablantes.

Saludos.


----------



## cesp19

blasita said:


> En España ahora sí se usa. Este hilo no es nuevo, pero solamente quería decir que 'tirarse a alguien' significa para mí dos cosas: abalanzarse, arremeter contra alguien y poseer sexualmente a alguien (y ambos significados aparecen en el DRAE). A mí me suena muy coloquial . Aunque como se ha visto, hay diferentes interpretaciones dependiendo de los países/hablantes.
> 
> Saludos.



Thanks


----------



## blasita

cesp19 said:


> Thanks



You're welcome, Cesp. I forgot to say that, to me,  it's not especially pejorative itself (but it depends on context). But, well, it's about sex anyway, not usually about e.g. making love to your husband/wife. Cheers.


----------



## estheryape

cesp19 said:


> ¿Una chica puede tirarse a un chico? A mi esta expresión oigo mucho pero sueña muy dispectivo...



Ciertamente es una expresión vulgar pero puede usarse tanto para chicas como para chicos.


----------



## flljob

cesp19 said:


> ¿Una chica puede tirarse a un chico? A mi esta expresión oigo mucho pero sueña muy dispectivo...



En México sí he oído a mujeres, de adolescentes a adultas jóvenes, decir que se tiraron a un varón.


----------



## andaer

Perrito said:


> Could one say:
> 
> Juan se tiró a Juana.  (Sería sexual, no?)?
> 
> Gregorio


Obviamente, significa tuvo relaciones sexuales con Juana !
Se folló a Juana


----------



## andaer

Zio Gilito said:


> If you want to say that sentence without any sexual content, I would say: "_Juan se abalanzó sobre Juana_"
> And literally, to screw means: "_echar un polvo_"


Fuck someone...


----------



## jilar

andaer said:


> Obviamente, significa tuvo relaciones sexuales con Juana !
> Se folló a Juana


Bueno, yo también diría que es la primera interpretación, pero ayuda que sean de sexos opuestos y que la situación no está clara, así que la suponemos.

Ahora si te digo que cambies a Juana por Pedro y te explico que están jugando un partido de rugby y Juan y Pedro son contrincantes, seguro que entiendes la frase de otro modo.
Tirar como lanzar o abalanzarse.

Juan se tiró/lanzó/abalanzó a/contra Pedro.

En fin, eso mismo puede pasar entre Juan y Juana en la frase original. Sin tener más datos que la simple frase.


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo en el caso del rugby diría que Juan _se tiró sobre Pedro_, o que _Juan se tiró contra Pedro_, _no que Juan se tiró a Pedro_ (yo esto lo entendería como que se lo folló, únicamente).


----------



## jilar

Doraemon- said:


> Yo en el caso del rugby diría que Juan _se tiró sobre Pedro_, o que _Juan se tiró contra Pedro_, _no que Juan se tiró a Pedro_ (yo esto lo entendería como que se lo folló, únicamente).


Entiendo que así lo asimiles tú, y haces bien al evitar ambigüedades. Pero observa otras frases donde a, contra, sobre, ... son intercambiables.
Juan se tiró al /sobre el suelo.
Juan se pegó a /contra la pared.

Se tiró a mis piernas. (Dicho por un futbolista respecto de un contrario, equivale a lanzarse)


En fin, que la preposición a es una de las muchas posibles. Bastante polivalente, pues según los casos se usaría con preferencia hacia, contra, sobre...

Por supuesto, los ejemplos de antes (suelo, pared, piernas) imposibilitan el sentido de follar, pero supón un animal.
Juan se tiró a la oveja.
Sin más que esa frase ambos sentidos son posibles. (O se la folló o se lanzó o abalanzó sobre ella)
Que tú prefieras usar otros verbos u otras preposiciones para así diferenciar el sentido no quita lo explicado.


----------



## Doraemon-

Sí, entiendo lo que quieres decir. Te puedes tirar al suelo, te puedes tirar al vacío, a la pared, ..., luego en el mismo sentido no debería ser raro decir en que te puedes tirar "a" alguien. De forma puramente gramática-semántica, por la preposición, se podría usar, sí, pero aquí mi instinto de hablante solo me da un significado, que es follártelo. Intuyo que depende de que lo que sigue a la preposición "a" sea persona o no, porque el "a" se refiere en verbos transitivos al OD de persona (con cierta prioridad), y tras este al OI o a un circunstancial, aunque pueden darse ambigüedades, por supuesto. Aquí yo no veo la ambigüedad porque entiendo que toma prioridad la forma transitiva de persona, y solo veo un significado. Habría que usar otra preposición no para evitar "posibles" malentendidos, sino para que al que te tiras sea un complemento circunstancial y no directo, que es la forma que se asume por defecto. Pero vamos, el tema de la preposición "a" es para escribir una enciclopedia entera.


----------



## andaer

jilar said:


> Bueno, yo también diría que es la primera interpretación, pero ayuda que sean de sexos opuestos y que la situación no está clara, así que la suponemos.
> 
> Ahora si te digo que cambies a Juana por Pedro y te explico que están jugando un partido de rugby y Juan y Pedro son contrincantes, seguro que entiendes la frase de otro modo.
> Tirar como lanzar o abalanzarse.
> 
> Juan se tiró/lanzó/abalanzó a/contra Pedro.
> 
> En fin, eso mismo puede pasar entre Juan y Juana en la frase original. Sin tener más datos que la simple frase.


Los homosexuales se pueden tirar mutuamente: Pedro se tiró a Juan y viceversa. Saludos


----------

